# SteelSeries mit Gamer-Brillen



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

*SteelSeries bring Spezialbrille für Gamer*:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der eher für Gaming-Peripherie bekannte Hersteller *"SteelSeries" *bringt eine spezielle Brille für PC-Spieler heraus. 

Um das Produkt richtig zu entwickeln und verwirklichen zu können, wurde mit dem Hersteller *"Gunnar Optiks"* kooperiert. 

Die Brille trägt den Namen *"SteelSeries Scope"* und sollen die Augen schonen, Kontraste verbessern und präzise Wahrnehmung ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die *großen Linsen* dienen laut Hersteller für eine Verbesserung der peripheren Sicht.

Auch kann ein *Headset* benutzt werden, wenn man die Brille trägt. Dies ist durch eine Anpassung der Brillen-Bügel möglich. 

Weiter Features sind laut Entwickler, die *Entspiegelung* der Brille und ihr *geringes Gewicht*.

Die SteelSeries Scope sind *ab sofort erhältlich.* Der Preis beträgt stolze 100€. 

Ein Testbericht der Brillen ist bis jetzt noch nicht verfügbar.

Gruß
Pain

Quelle: SteelSeries mit "Zocker-Brillen" - News Hartware.net
SteelSeries – SteelSeries Scope


----------



## JC88 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ob das wirklich was bringt??

Außerdem, für Menschen wie mich, die schon eine Brille haben, ziemlich ungeeignet durch die Softies.

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht..


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

Dacht ich mir auch. Naja, mal sehen wann PCGHW einen Test bringt. Ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes.


----------



## PixelSign (22. Oktober 2010)

aha und was genau soll das verbessern  ? wüsste jetzt nicht was es sehtechnisch zu verbessern gibt wenn ich so auf meinen monitor schaue. und das ganze auch noch für 100€. auf einen test wäre ich auf jedenfall auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## demanio (22. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Blödsinn, hab selber eine Brille mit Gläsern die Kontraste steigern am PC bringt mir das aber  nicht wirklich viel.
Außerdem hat man mit der Brille doch einen leichten Gelbstich, stell ich mir auch nicht schön vor.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2010)

Das gelbe Glas ist kontraststärker. Damit kann man deutlich besser Details erkennen.
Sowas bringt schon was, aber wäre mir keine 100€ wert.

Beim Paintball zocken trage ich z.B. wie viele ein gelbes Maskenglas weil es einfach das beste ist. Genauso wie viele Sportschützen auch Schutzbrillen mit gelben gläsern tragen


----------



## Bu11et (22. Oktober 2010)

Selbst wenn die tatsächlich was taugen würde, was eher bezweifle, sind meiner Meinung nach 100 € ganz schön happig .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die tatsächlich was taugen würde, was eher bezweifle, sind meiner Meinung nach 100 € ganz schön happig .




So siehts aus 

Billige variante für 7€
Deluxe Schießbrille für 20€


Wo die sich die 100€ rechtfertigen wollen ist mir nicht ganz klar^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die Brille kommt halt von einem guten Hersteller. Wenn ich mir ne gescheite Brille z.B. von Oakley kauf bin ich auch ruck zuck 200-250€ los. 

Gescheite Materialien + Name = 100€ nichts ungewöhnliches.

Werde das auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten, da ich sehr empfindliche Augen habe was sich gerade am PC bemerkbar macht nach längerem Zocken.


----------



## Sushimann (22. Oktober 2010)

wenn es hierfür einen Usertest geben würde würd ich mich sofort bewerben des würd mich brennend interessieren ob es was bringt


----------



## WarPilot (22. Oktober 2010)

Sushimann schrieb:


> wenn es hierfür einen Usertest geben würde würd ich mich sofort bewerben des würd mich brennend interessieren ob es was bringt



Jupp, gilt für mich auch. Hab z.B. auch gedacht, dass amBX etwas komisch ist aber ich kann es jetzt auch nicht mehr von meinem Bildschirm weg denken.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Werde das auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten, da ich sehr empfindliche Augen habe was sich gerade am PC bemerkbar macht nach längerem Zocken.


In dem Fall würde ich die Brille nicht _im Auge behalten_, sondern davor platzieren. :/


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich die Brille nicht _im Auge behalten_, sondern davor platzieren. :/


 


@ Stephan

Wird ein Test der Brille kommen, oder vllt. sogar ein Lesertest?


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Die anderen Brillen von Gunnar aus der eSport Serie sind wohl 1:1 gleich, zumindest das MLG Modell. (Mal abgesehen von kleinen Abweichungen am Rahmen, Brillengläser von der Größe aber trotzdem gleich)

Wer nähere Infos will kann sich also auch Reviews dazu anschaun

z.B. http://www.techjawa.com/2010/03/13/review-gunnars/


----------



## Kjyjan (22. Oktober 2010)

Das Teil hat wohl mehr Placebo Effekt. 
PS: Wie soll den ein solcher Test aussehen? Was kann man da Testen?


----------



## X Broster (22. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ähnliche Brillen für Rennfahrer mit gelben Gläsern. Die sollen angeblich für höheren Kontrast bei Dämmerung und Dunkelheit sorgen. 

Wer macht einen Lesertest?


----------



## HomeboyST (22. Oktober 2010)

Kjyjan schrieb:


> Das Teil hat wohl mehr Placebo Effekt.
> PS: Wie soll den ein solcher Test aussehen? Was kann man da Testen?


 
Ganz einfach... 
Kauf z.b. diese Brille hier : 
Schutzbrille Contrast, klar -

Stiehl Schutzbrille Kontrast. Diese habe ich auch. 
Die Brille hat einen minimalen Gelbstich...

Und die Sicht ist auf jeden Fall schärfer/ Kontrastreicher. ... incl. einer minimalen Vergrößerung

Absolutes Top Produckt


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Solange das Teil nicht irgendwie mit dem PC verbunden ist und du dank der Brille ESP siehst ist die Brille und allgemein alle Gamer-Brillen für mich nutzlos.


----------



## Jami (22. Oktober 2010)

Gibts das nicht auch für Fahrradfahrer?


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Können die die Gegner besser sehen ?


----------



## Kjyjan (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn hol ich mir lieber ne WileyX. Die sind es wenigstens Wert.


----------



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das gelbe Glas ist kontraststärker. Damit kann man deutlich besser Details erkennen.



Man kann aber auch den Kontrastwert unter Windows, sowie am Monitor selbst vornehmen. Es reicht auch, die Farbtemperatur manuell anzupassen und man hat den ähnlichen Effekt. Somit hat sich der Alleinstellungswert dieser Brille erübrigt.

Augen die schlecht sind, bleiben auch mit dieser Brille schlecht, außer man setzt sich eine Brille mit richtige Dioptrien auf.
Bei gesunden Augen, dürfte die Brille ebenso wenig taugen. Ein Pixel bleibt ein Pixel, wem das nicht richt...siehe erster Satz.

Edit: Viel interessanter finde ich das hier . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit Esp wäre das immernoch am geilsten


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Und was hat Esp mit dem zu tun was die Brille bringen soll? Achso nichts...


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Oktober 2010)

Zum mitschreiben  was ist ESP ?
Genau ein Wallhack.
Wenn die Brille die Roten Kästen bei z.B CSS um die Spieler erscheinen lässt und man die auf dem Monitor so nicht sieht dann ist es von Vorteil.......


----------



## Creep1972 (23. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Und was hat Esp mit dem zu tun was die Brille bringen soll? Achso nichts...



ESP= Elektronisches-Stabilitäts-Programm, sorgt dafür das die Brille in hitzigen Gefechten am Kopf hängen bleibt. Kann mit passender Software und speziellen Profilen angepasst werden, z.B. Autorennen, Flugsimulatoren und Ego-shootern. Die deluxe- Variante hat sogar einen Rumble- Effekt für soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook oder MSN.


----------



## ZSUA (23. Oktober 2010)

da hat Steelseries wohl beim cs 1.6 clan Team EG recherchiert. die hatten früher bei den turnieren auch diese gelben brillen, mittlerweile trägt die nur noch n0thing, glaube nicht, dass die was bringen.


----------

